
Audio- and Gaze-Driven Facial Animation of Codec Avatars - allenleein
https://research.fb.com/videos/audio-and-gaze-driven-facial-animation-of-codec-avatars/
======
allenleein
PDF:
[https://arxiv.org/pdf/2008.05023.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/2008.05023.pdf)

